# Beetle engine cover with SRI?



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Does the beetle engine cover fit with the SRI?


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing! i have the same set up and wanted to do the same thing


----------



## fiveovercrest (Oct 4, 2012)

If it doesn't you may be able to trim off a bit.
Or there may be a bit of a gap. Most likely won't fit perfectly though.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Not sure but does integrated's valve cover does :snowcool:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Id say no just by looking at the distance from the end of the coverbto the dipstick. If you know the width of the SRI then youd have a better idea...but from the pics Id say it wont fit without some modification to he cover


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

You're going to have to trim down the cover, but it'll work.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I feel like people are overlooking the fact that the engine cover is attached to the stock intake mani.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

DerekH said:


> I feel like people are overlooking the fact that the engine cover is attached to the stock intake mani.


Which is why you'd have to trim it down...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i am away from my car right now, but when i get back i will do this for you guys. there are mounting points on the first and last runners on the stock intake manifold. maybe some minor modification will be required. i let you guys know what i find


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> i am away from my car right now, but when i get back i will do this for you guys. there are mounting points on the first and last runners on the stock intake manifold. maybe some minor modification will be required. i let you guys know what i find


Bad ass.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the cover is attached to the car at 4 points, 2 in the manifold and 2 at the valve cover.

the thing about the manifold is that it also supports the cover since they were designed together.

i highly doubt that the UM SRI will work with the oem cover... and i dont fully get why would anyone would run it so... it only creates an "insulation" that will heat soak the mani, which translates into hotter intake air... yes, i've measured.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Just jb weld the beetle cover on and your good to go! 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Why not get a billet one? Shiny parts need more shiny parts. :thumbup:


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

kueckerdj09 said:


> Why not get a billet one? Shiny parts need more shiny parts. :thumbup:


X2
I'm with kuecker


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

mc12000 said:


> X2
> I'm with kuecker


Maybe the OP is thinking to powder coat the manifold black and run an engine cover so that the G-men don't pay his SRI no mind. That's the only reason I could see to even bother...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Or they just want an easy way to hide all the wires and hoses.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Or they just want an easy way to hide all the wires and hoses.


The one that his car came with will do that. If it's just an SRI and not a turbo as well, then there's no reason that the Golf/Jetta 2.5L cover won't fit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Or they just want an easy way to hide all the wires and hoses.


Lol, that's offensive to people like me... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

bobsuncle said:


> The one that his car came with will do that. If it's just an SRI and not a turbo as well, then there's no reason that the Golf/Jetta 2.5L cover won't fit.


which was already stated



thygreyt said:


> Lol, that's offensive to people like me...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2



LOL a clean bay is a clean bay. I don't like the way engine covers look, and if your bay is the one I'm thinking of, neither do you. But some people are just lazy.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> which was already stated.


Which makes it invalid, how?



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> LOL a clean bay is a clean bay. I don't like the way engine covers look, and if your bay is the one I'm thinking of, neither do you. But some people are just lazy.


See, the problem with shiney bays is that they attract attention to the bits you've deleted. Maybe Fred has no intention of leaving Spring-Break-ville his entire life, but it's only a matter of time before the wackjobs in Michigan and California get their stupid emissions laws enforced through the entire country.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

As a good Venezuelan, if they start enforcing emissions in Florida I'll find the way to beat the system... God knows I've done so, many many times.

Lol pat not Sure if you've seen my bay, but every few months it has less and less wires visible!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

IF draconian carb laws ever pass through the country, then you'll see a lot more cars registered as race cars, non-op, hot rods, and street rods, as any really sooped up car should be. It'll suck not being able to build up your own car, but that means more money for true track cars.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> IF draconian carb laws ever pass through the country, then you'll see a lot more cars registered as race cars, non-op, hot rods, and street rods, as any really sooped up car should be. It'll suck not being able to build up your own car, but that means more money for true track cars.


CARB isn't about emissions, Pat --though I'm sure you have caught on to that. CARB is totally about protecting the auto and petrol industries. There will always be some mode that get through, but getting even an intake through CARB is like $20k. An E85 conversion I've heard can run up to $100k.

If we were serious about emissions wed build mass transit nationwide and ban 18 wheelers in favor of trains. We aren't doing that, because its about selling more cars, and Cali is actually in favor of batteries and has over cleaner diesel.

I'm with you on track cars though. I'll be racing more when the hammer drops.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

bobsuncle said:


> CARB isn't about emissions, Pat --though I'm sure you have caught on to that. CARB is totally about protecting the auto and petrol industries. There will always be some mode that get through, but getting even an intake through CARB is like $20k..


Yeah hence why I swapped my VF intake for a Neuspeed one since they are now CARB legal. Less BS to go through during visual inspection. Pretty soon we wont be able to do anything to our cars...smh


----------

